# Best Bank for Offshore Account



## mturan (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
I am a Turkish IT consultant living at DIFC and making 2 different business one is my salary job other one is my mobile app business. 

My apps making making arround 25.000 usd every month and I think I need use offshore account(I cant use my home country account for taxing issues). Can you suggest me good offshore banking account ? I want to protect my saving and I want to withdraw money form ATMs with my debit card.

Thank you


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Open a company in Belize or the BVI.


----------



## mturan (Jul 31, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> Open a company in Belize or the BVI.


Why suggesting opening company ? I am individual developer and revenue coming from Apple directly(Apple making the invoices).


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Try ADCB offshore, they offer multiple currencies with debit cards.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

mturan said:


> Why suggesting opening company ? I am individual developer and revenue coming from Apple directly(Apple making the invoices).




I've had good experience with standard bank based in Isle of Man. Account can be opened without a visit to the bank though it requires true copies of documents and a few phone interviews with the bankers. 

ADCB jersey banking is also reasonably good...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

ADCB Jersey is great.


----------



## mturan (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for ADCB recommendations but what will hapen when I go back to my home country and cancel my UAE residence visa ?


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

mturan said:


> Thanks for ADCB recommendations but what will hapen when I go back to my home country and cancel my UAE residence visa ?


Nothing will change.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

mturan said:


> Why suggesting opening company ? I am individual developer and revenue coming from Apple directly(Apple making the invoices).


Even I am an app developer and in the same situation. I recently I came to know about ADCB offshore banking in Jersey. Did you explore it? Or anyone else in the forum has any info about it.


----------



## sarahfeldman (Mar 9, 2017)

ADCB Offshore Bank Account require Opening Blance of USD $25,000 or currency equivalent. Huge Amount


----------

